# What's the last TV show you watched?



## p e p p e r (Apr 30, 2016)

*What's the last TV show you watched and 
what did you think about it?*

The last show I watched was the season premier 
for Game of Thrones, it was so awesome​


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2016)

Chopped on Food Network 







It was great like always. I can watch this show for hours.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 30, 2016)

I watched the Flash the other night. Currently on season two and while it is good I feel like there are a lot of flaws with the whole alternate Earth and time travel plot.


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 30, 2016)

I have been watching Sailor Moon often, I really love the series!! About halfway through the episodes so far~


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't know why, but I'm really into "Elementary" right now.  I like the actors (Lucy Liu and Jonny Lee Miller), I've always liked Sherlock Holmes, and I'll be honest, I'm digging what Joan Watson is wearing these days.  She is dressing super cute this season!


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 30, 2016)

How to Get Away with Murder, had to remind myself how the last episode went while waiting for season three haha


----------



## Joy (Apr 30, 2016)

Miraculous Ladybug


----------



## Sakurabloomdragon (Apr 30, 2016)

I watched one piece I really like that sometimes its funnie in sometime it's serious because of the fights
What i thought about it was awesome


----------



## kazaf (Apr 30, 2016)

I watched Flash the other night. Wasn't intentional though.  lols

And Limitless the other night.


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 30, 2016)

American Horror Story: Asylum. It's bomb I definitely recommend it. And no it's not scary, just disturbing


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 30, 2016)

I was watching older episodes of Saturday Night Live on netlfix. Last one I watched was Melissa McCartney as the host.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 30, 2016)

I just rewatched some of the old Community shows. Everything before season 5 was good imo. o:


----------



## OverRatedcx (Apr 30, 2016)

Parks and Recreation. I think I've watched it about three times now? I'm so obsessed, there's no other tv show I'd rather watch..

I think you could probably tell by my signature.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 30, 2016)

OverRatedcx said:


> Parks and Recreation. I think I've watched it about three times now? I'm so obsessed, there's no other tv show I'd rather watch..
> 
> I think you could probably tell by my signature.



Omg, Parks and Rec has to be my favorite TV show. I even have Leslie's "falling into the pit" clip from the first season saved in my iPad. x)
And from your sig, wasn't that the time Ron has this thing with his lower body that made him unable to move? That was hilarious hehe.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 30, 2016)

I am so glad someone finally made a thread like this omg.

I have been wanting to make a thread every single Thursday night after a new episode of *The 100* airs because my emotions and thoughts are _everywhere_ & I just wanna discuss it, hahah. Then I don't, because it's not wildly popular (although it really, really should be... don't give up during season 1. *Trust me*). I've got a few of my friends hooked on it but I really wish it was more popular... I've fallen in love with every single character, even the "bad" ones, and I find it very hard for a producer/writer/actors/actresses to do that. Not to mention the story line, the relationships between the characters, everything.


----------



## OverRatedcx (Apr 30, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Omg, Parks and Rec has to be my favorite TV show. I even have Leslie's "falling into the pit" clip from the first season saved in my iPad. x)
> And from your sig, wasn't that the time Ron has this thing with his lower body that made him unable to move? That was hilarious hehe.


Oh my gosh, that was the funniest thing ever cx Along with the ice rink scene, where the dog peed on Ron & Andy not-so-gracfully fell :3
And you are correct ^.^ Heh.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

Umm holy sht probably some arts and crafts show in finnish-swedish lol.. what even lol


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 30, 2016)

I think it was Henry Danger I don't really remember.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Apr 30, 2016)

Ive just watch Outlander s1 & the three episodes of s2! such a good series <3


----------



## mogyay (Apr 30, 2016)

MayorBlueRose said:


> Ive just watch Outlander s1 & the three episodes of s2! such a good series <3



aw outlander is really good! 

i'm slowly trying to make my way through the x-files


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 30, 2016)

The last show I watched was the final episode of _The A Word_. Its about a family coming to terms with a child who is diagnosed with autism.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Apr 30, 2016)

mogyay said:


> aw outlander is really good!
> 
> i'm slowly trying to make my way through the x-files



i love outlander! 
bought the books so then im going to read those while i wait for the tv show to catch up! XD


----------



## focus (Apr 30, 2016)

probably keeping up with the kardashians tbh


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 30, 2016)

I was just watching Impractical Jokers, killing time waiting for the next Game of Thrones episode on Sunday/Monday.


----------



## GardenGnostic (Apr 30, 2016)

Britain's got talent xD


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2016)

Just got done watching Family Guy on Netflix (*SEASON 2!!*) Old Family Guy is waaaaay better than the crappy modern Family Guy.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 30, 2016)

The Amazing Race.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

uhh some reality show about some karaoke tournament/cup thing in southern sweden and some news i guess?? lol


----------



## Llust (Apr 30, 2016)

once upon a time


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 30, 2016)

this reminds me that my TV broke and i still need to replace it- i forgot all about it.  ive watched the sports ive wanted over the internet, which is probably most of the tv i watch anyhow.  i like all the BBC comedies and detective shows, so last show i actually watched on the tv was probably "Midsomer Murders" or somesuch


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 30, 2016)

I've been watching Raising Hope and About A Boy.


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 30, 2016)

OverRatedcx said:


> Parks and Recreation. I think I've watched it about three times now? I'm so obsessed, there's no other tv show I'd rather watch..
> 
> I think you could probably tell by my signature.



Parks and Rec is like one of the best shows ever


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 30, 2016)

The Amazing World of Gumball last night at 3am.


----------



## wow-egg (Apr 30, 2016)

I binge watched the first 3 seasons of Bob's Burgers a couple of days ago, I love it om g 

The only reason I haven't watched the rest is because I've been working and such :'0


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 30, 2016)

I watched Grimm last night, I'm enjoying this season a lot


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 30, 2016)

Bobs Burgers


----------



## AkaneDeath (Apr 30, 2016)

Project Runway


----------



## radioloves (Apr 30, 2016)

Last time was the Vampire Diaries! Then I haven't watched T.V. in a really long time D;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 30, 2016)

I watched Grimm last night, one of my favorite shows


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 30, 2016)

This alien tv show called V! It's very wierd...


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 30, 2016)

---


----------



## derezzed (Apr 30, 2016)

Yesterday morning I watched the latest Orphan Black and The 100 episode. I have to say I wasn't totally satisfied with either one, since the episodes before them were incredible, but they were still enjoyable enough to keep me from wanting to multitask while watching, haha.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 1, 2016)

hotcocoa said:


> The Twilight Zone. :3



My favorite TV show of all time!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 1, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Chopped on Food Network
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Food Network is my jam

Last show I watched was Bob's Burgers on Netflix! Just finished season 4!


----------



## Elov (May 1, 2016)

South Park


----------



## Kevinnn (May 1, 2016)

And Then There Were None. First episode in and this adaptation looks pretty promising!


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 1, 2016)

i finished gravity falls probably a week or so ago and i must say the show is amazing i love it


----------



## leftTBT (May 1, 2016)

---


----------



## meowlerrz (May 1, 2016)

I caught up with the latest episode of Scandal this morning


----------



## Bowie (May 1, 2016)

Highway to Heaven.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

some stupid lottery/game show lol :vv


----------



## glow (May 1, 2016)

the 100 and i'm so obsessed with it, the storyline is really intricate and i love how the characters are so dimensional - even if i HATE them and they're the antagonist of the show it sucks seeing flat characters considering most real people aren't like that. so love seeing the fact that they each have their own motivations instead of just being evil for the sake of the plot.


----------



## Chrystina (May 1, 2016)

m3ow_ said:


> the 100 and i'm so obsessed with it, the storyline is really intricate and i love how the characters are so dimensional - even if i HATE them and they're the antagonist of the show it sucks seeing flat characters considering most real people aren't like that. so love seeing the fact that they each have their own motivations instead of just being evil for the sake of the plot.


AHHH! YES! finally. <3 Someone as obsessed with it as I am. XD


Spoiler: LEGIT spoilers from previous episodes. pls don't read if you arent caught up ):



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
I have a feeling Luna and Lincoln used to be a thing. You could tell Luna was more than upset after finding out Lincoln was dead.

Also, when Octavia (my absolute favorite by far) watched Lincoln get shot in the head, I cried. Serious. That was the worst scene, right next to when Clarke had to kill Finn and when Lexa died. 

Raven might just be my 2nd favorite behind Octavia. I really thought Alie was going to kill her, and tbh I would've hated the show a tad bit if they had. After killing off Lincoln and Lexa, any more deaths and I might lose it. ):


----------



## LunarMako (May 1, 2016)

The Vampire Diaries. Its a pretty good show. The vampire hype has died down, but I have watched it from the start and its still a good show!


----------



## p e p p e r (May 1, 2016)

I'm getting caught up with the last Doctor Who season, I watched the two episodes with Maisie Williams, she's awesome


----------



## Xerolin (May 1, 2016)

Steven Universe


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 1, 2016)

supernatural! <3
 i love sammy so much, he is my heart and soul my lil' lovebug <3
i also adore crowley, he's such a ladykiller~


----------



## Joy (May 1, 2016)

Empire


----------



## inkling (May 1, 2016)

i watched season 1 of damages which was good. i tired season 2 but i keep falling asleep every time i put on an episode.


----------



## PandaDarling (May 1, 2016)

m3ow_ said:


> the 100 and i'm so obsessed with it, the storyline is really intricate and i love how the characters are so dimensional - even if i HATE them and they're the antagonist of the show it sucks seeing flat characters considering most real people aren't like that. so love seeing the fact that they each have their own motivations instead of just being evil for the sake of the plot.



@*M3ow* and *Alexi* im gonna have to give The 100 a go, haven't seen any of it but it looks interesting.

the last show i watched was Game of Thrones (new season just started) and tonight i will be watching Penny Dreadful (first episode of new season as well).


----------



## Trip (May 1, 2016)

I watched a bit of Bob's Burgers earlier.


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2016)

Impractical Jokers!!!!


----------



## PandaDarling (May 1, 2016)

Mayor.Trip said:


> I watched a bit of Bob's Burgers earlier.



is it good  ?


----------



## Hulaette (May 2, 2016)

The last show I watched was Kitchen Nightmares.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 2, 2016)

Panda1376 said:


> is it good  ?



If you like dry humor, it's pretty hilarious. I love the show to death.


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

Bob's Burgers also


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2016)

The X-Files


----------



## Celestefey (May 2, 2016)

Game of Thrones... That episode tho  <3


----------



## Kevinnn (May 2, 2016)

Watched the last episode of Mr. Robot in season 1 again.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

Tom said:


> If you like dry humor, it's pretty hilarious. I love the show to death.



Yeah that show is awesome, I love it as well. But then I have that sense of humor so 

Back on topic, probably some news or something.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 2, 2016)

Game of Thrones, I saw that coming... I'm glad they had it happen early in the season


----------



## Jared:3 (May 2, 2016)

I'm into V, an alien show, there lizards wearing Posedo human skin


----------



## p e p p e r (May 2, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I'm into V, an alien show, there lizards wearing Posedo human skin



are you watching the 80's version or the one that came out a few years ago?


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I'm into V, an alien show, there lizards wearing Posedo human skin



I remember watching that. Good show, too bad it got canceled when there was a cliffhanger

Once Upon A Time


----------



## LunarMako (May 3, 2016)

Bates Motel. It's getting pretty good!!!


----------



## visibleghost (May 4, 2016)

elementary!! i love it so much ....


----------



## endlesssky (May 4, 2016)

I've been revisiting the Glee series, and recently watched "The Quarterback", and am still so upset ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

Keeping up Appearances. Best sht ever XD


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

I can't remember what I watched. I seldom watch TV... I think it's a local TV show...


----------



## LunarMako (May 4, 2016)

The Flash


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

_The Bold and the Beautiful_

yes worst soap ever but i've been watching that crap for like almost 10 years so


----------



## p e p p e r (May 4, 2016)

Doctor Who, The Zygon Invasion


----------



## LunarMako (May 4, 2016)

Back to catching up on my Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Threads (May 4, 2016)

I'm towards the end of Season 6 of Scrubs.

I had to take a breather/break because 



Spoiler



Laverne's death


 and everything to do with that was devastating to me.


----------



## etsusho (May 5, 2016)

Agents of SHIELD. The last episode was ok. I don't know anybody else who watches it. I don't like how it's getting marketed as 'Agents of SHIELD: Fallen Agent' for this part of the season. No need for the superfluous subtitle, especially that one.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 9, 2016)

Game of Thrones, why can't each episode be 3 hours long???


----------



## Peter (May 9, 2016)

I'm a few episodes into watching Mr. Robot. I thought I'd love it because the plot really appeals to me, but so far I'm finding it to be slightly meh. Hopefully I start to enjoy it more as I keep watching because it got really good reviews, and they're making a second season~


----------



## 2007 (May 9, 2016)

been watching Pushing Daisies with my friend lately
we're only on maybe ep 3 or 4 and i make fun of it a lot but i actually really like it


----------



## Tensu (May 9, 2016)

Fullmetal Alchemist. I'm watching it for the first time and lovin' it!


----------



## LunarMako (May 9, 2016)

Doctor Who!!! I'm rewatching it!


----------



## vel (May 9, 2016)

AHS I rewatched season one because Tate is my life.


----------



## silicalia (May 9, 2016)

Community!! So good


----------



## marinamarina (May 9, 2016)

GOT so many mixed feelings..


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

Probably some political debate or seminar I guess, those always runs here around noon/afternoon...


----------



## Shinrai (May 10, 2016)

Well, currently I'm watching Arrow, Flash, Legends of Tomorrow, and Supergirl, all simultaneously just cause there are some episodes that the characters gets mixed up. Currently leaning to try on some funny, light comedy series, do you guys have any suggestion?
I've finished HIMYM and it is absolutely one of my most favorite TV shows as of today. Just loved everything about it. <3.


----------



## Aloha (May 10, 2016)

Steven Universe :^)


----------



## ellarella (May 10, 2016)

i'm currently watching The Bridge. it's real good


----------



## Melchoir (May 10, 2016)

Impractial Jokers.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

the esc semi-finals, boring as heck but my mom had it on so -.- no fun entries yet either


----------



## b e e (May 10, 2016)

Aloha said:


> Steven Universe :^)



omg same (x 
i just got caught up with season 2


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 10, 2016)

Rick and Morty.


----------



## Spongeygirl14 (May 10, 2016)

Food Paradise: Manliest Restaurants in America 2 on the Travel Channel. OH, MY GOSH! It made me hungry! The menus comprised of 90% meat! YUM!


----------



## Byngo (May 10, 2016)

Sherlock


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

Grimm


----------



## Irelia (May 15, 2016)

Reign

yo if you watch reign, pm me cause i love talking about it, and im having withdrawls this show is slowly destroying me inside


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

X-files bruh


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

Infinity said:


> X-files bruh



how is the new x-files?  I've seen some of the original series - I wasn't a crazy fan or anything so i haven't seen the new season


----------



## Fleshy (May 15, 2016)

Orphan Black


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 15, 2016)

Steven Universe in too deep week 1


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 15, 2016)

Futurama, I've watched it through so many times on netflix, it makes good background noise and light for me to pass out to.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

ESC finals, my friends' mom watched it this morning lol.


----------



## SoftFairie (May 15, 2016)

Steven Universe :^)


----------



## Tessie (May 15, 2016)

the walking dead


----------



## LunarMako (May 15, 2016)

Currently watching The 100


----------



## dudeabides (May 15, 2016)

That Arrow show.


----------



## Trip (May 15, 2016)

Gravity Falls


----------



## p e p p e r (May 16, 2016)

Game of Thrones, ahhh last night's episode was too good!


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

the bold and the beautiful, crap show i know


----------



## Piezahummy (May 16, 2016)

Steven universe and I'm at the first ?pisodes of Hanibal .


----------



## Hollowby (May 16, 2016)

shameless


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 16, 2016)

ive been binge watching border security lol its hilarious to see the dumbest people get busted for common knowledge mistakes !


----------



## Elphie (May 16, 2016)

Binge watching Criminal Minds; so far I'm on the season3 finale


----------



## Chicha (May 16, 2016)

Legends of Tomorrow. I'm finally all caught up just when it's ending this week


----------



## p e p p e r (May 19, 2016)

Doctor Who, the "Sleep No More" episode - the filming style on this episode was really off putting


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 19, 2016)

I was watching American Horror Story Freakshow which was like 2 weeks ago before exam study :/ I loved he first 3 seasons of AHS but Freakshow was kinda meh I dunno if I'm gonna keep watching until AHS hotel tbh 
But I might watch the Shannara Chronicles it looks hella good


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 20, 2016)

_The Amazing Race._


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2016)

The Agents of SHIELD season finale! Err actually Bob's Burgers, but SHIELD was kinda live.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 22, 2016)

Grimm, the season finale - it was awesome!


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 22, 2016)

Yikes! It's been so long. I think it was Bob's Burgers, but I watched it on Netflix. I don't watch on my actual television anymore (ever since the remote was lost.)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 22, 2016)

Watching My Hero Academia at the moment. Very interesting and fun anime.


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 22, 2016)

Heroes while I was over a family friend's house


----------



## Calligrafist (May 22, 2016)

Rizzoli and Isles, just started, so good!


----------



## focus (May 22, 2016)

KUWTK. again. god i love that show


----------



## cIementine (May 22, 2016)

i'm watching season three of 'the killing' on Netflix.


----------



## TinyStarrable (May 22, 2016)

The last actual show I watched was Dexter. I don't know if anime counts, but I've been obsessed with Death Parade!


----------



## hydrophonic (May 22, 2016)

Season 2 of RuPaul's Drag Race. Tatianna 4ever.


----------



## resonanceofterror (May 22, 2016)

Dogs 101

Such cuties


----------



## PandaDarling (May 22, 2016)

Bob's Burgers. hilarious.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 22, 2016)

Doctor Who, "Hell Bent" episode, this is my favorite episode with the 12th Doctor, Peter Capaldi was so great, the episode was mysterious & suspenseful


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

probably some stupid gameshow they air here on sundays


----------



## Mash (May 22, 2016)

Monk, I'm a big fan.  I own all the seasons on DVD.  Great show.


----------



## LunarMako (May 23, 2016)

DC's Legends of Tomorrow


----------



## Finnian (May 23, 2016)

The walking dead. 
Showing my brother in law.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

Mash said:


> Monk, I'm a big fan.  I own all the seasons on DVD.  Great show.



lmaoo I thought you wrote Moko first and I read too fast and I'm like what there is a tv show named that ..

idek probably b&b as usual


----------



## Nightmares (May 23, 2016)

Watched quite a few episodes of Breaking Bad

Jesse is cute lmao


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 23, 2016)

Just finished how I met your mother, I KNEW HE'D END UP WITH ROBIN


----------



## Chicha (May 23, 2016)

House Hunters International. It's always cool to see what houses look like around the world.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 24, 2016)

Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown - Hawaii on Netflix


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 24, 2016)

GAME OF THRONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 24, 2016)

kitchen nightmares. it was one of the best episodes in the series and im halfway finishing the entire series. next series is hotel hell hehe


----------



## Soigne (May 24, 2016)

bob's burgers ngl


----------



## p e p p e r (May 24, 2016)

Game of Thrones, great episode, but that ending was so sad


----------



## Crash (May 24, 2016)

american dad, woooo​


----------



## Cailey (May 24, 2016)

regular show lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 24, 2016)

Wish it could been teen wolf but been binge watching Originals recently


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 25, 2016)

Person of Interest. Season 5 is killer


----------



## LunarMako (May 25, 2016)

The Following

- - - Post Merge - - -

I lied. Then after that I watched The Flash.


----------



## Trip (May 25, 2016)

I think I watched Dexter last a few days ago.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 27, 2016)

Anthony Bourdain Parts Unknown, Hawaii episode


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (May 29, 2016)

Star vs the Forces of Evil. Quality


----------



## dierefuji (May 29, 2016)

How To Get Away With Murder.
It's basically a soap opera and really stretches the boundaries of belief, but I keep watching.


----------



## Saylor (May 29, 2016)

Treetop Cat Rescue


----------



## LunarMako (May 29, 2016)

Re-watching Doctor Who. Just finished season 4. Just have to watch the special episodes before I start season 5.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 30, 2016)

LunarMako said:


> Re-watching Doctor Who. Just finished season 4. Just have to watch the special episodes before I start season 5.



Awesome! The last thing I watched was Doctor Who as well, the 2015 Chridtmas special with River Song.  I wish she was on more episodes, she's the best female character by far


----------



## Cailey (May 30, 2016)

catfish on mtv!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 1, 2016)

Game of Thrones


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 12, 2016)

watched a couple episodes of Twilight Zone on Netflix, gosh that show is so good


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 12, 2016)

american tv: ghost adventures (_the_ funniest paranormal show tbh)
in general: beautiful gong shim


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm currently watching The Tony Awards if that's considered a show haha. Unfortunately we had a power outage so I missed a huge chunk of it but its back on and I'm once again a happy theatre kid.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 13, 2016)

The Bachelor.


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 13, 2016)

One Pot Chef on Youtube, if that counts. If not, uhhhh...I put HGTV on in the lobby at work because the news was making me sick to my stomach, so whatever was on that lol.


----------



## Cailey (Jun 13, 2016)

game of thrones <333


----------



## Arabelle (Jun 13, 2016)

Game of thrones!! then silicon valley xD


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 13, 2016)

oitnb, re-watching before season 4


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 13, 2016)

Bob's Burgers! I finished S6, that musical number in the finale was great.


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 13, 2016)

Currently watching Blindspot... It's a pretty good series tbh


----------



## charade501 (Jun 13, 2016)

11.22.63, not that great imo


----------



## Beardo (Jun 13, 2016)

Been marathoning House H.D now that it's Summer. I'm almost done, and it's been quite the ride. I suggest this show to everyone, because there's something to love in each episode.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 13, 2016)

Game of Thrones, I thinks this was the least eventful episode of the season, but I'm glad Arya got the Waif and she's going home.


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 13, 2016)

I very recently started re watching the Naruto series.

Needless to say I'm enjoying it all over again.


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 13, 2016)

House of Cards on Netflix.


----------



## Dim (Jun 14, 2016)

WWE: Monday Night Raw.


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 14, 2016)

The Season Finale of Supernatural


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 14, 2016)

warriors vs cavs, klay thompson is kinda cute


----------



## okaimii (Jun 14, 2016)

Breaking Bad.


----------



## Guero101 (Jun 14, 2016)

Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 14, 2016)

I've watched last week's episode of Scream and will watch the new one in a few hours, not many TV shows on weekly right now.


----------

